# MOT Centres in Hull



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Folks looking to come back into the country through Hull and will need an MOT on MH as soon as I arrive can anyone sugest a good MOT centre in the area that can deal with 8mtr +MH due in early August

Many thanks


----------



## MorrisMotorhome (Mar 4, 2009)

Michael Roe at Market Weighton can handle my motor home, which is 4.6 tonne. I have had my last 2 MoT's through him and would recommend him


----------



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

if not too much trouble could you pm me his details phone No and post code
Thank you


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Mot Hull*

If its any help there is a North East Trucks in Hull, just on the roundabout where you turn into the ferry terminal.
We have used the one in Darlington and found them very helpfull.
They have their own website if you do a search on Google


----------



## pilkingbeck (Jun 7, 2011)

we have used north east trucks for ours

ours is smaller than yours but they can cope with your size with no problem

they gave good service and a nice price, could not fault them


----------

